# My Bacne is fading



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

well, due to my Herbal Logix back and neck spray, the colony of acne on my back is fading away. I've also been cutting down on acidic liquids (ie orange juice) because of the canker sore inside of my lip. Too bad there is no one to appreciate my nice clean upper back. 

I've also been feeling slimmer, even though I'm already thin. I feel like some of the chub from drinking beers and eating junk food has worn off. The only thing I don't like about my appearance at the moment is still my big round glasses. One day.


----------



## TakeMeAway (Dec 1, 2004)

Thats great to hear, having had acne since i was 15 (i'm now 23) i know how downhearting and depressing it can be.

\o/


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I still get breakouts on my face. I hate it. When I eat chocolate it happens more often and when I cut down on it, it gets better.


----------

